# A good example of Flash/non-flash usage.



## kami (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## gb3 (Aug 19, 2009)

Classic! I'll remember that


----------



## usayit (Aug 19, 2009)

That was funny


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 19, 2009)

ROFL!  :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Aug 19, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA!!!

WIN!


----------



## Cely (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, I clicked thinking I may learn something.

That was my laugh for the day!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you........ it took me a minute.


----------



## kami (Aug 20, 2009)

Cely said:


> Haha, I clicked thinking I may learn something.
> 
> That was my laugh for the day!


 
You did! didn't you? lol:lmao:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 20, 2009)

lol.
well played.


----------



## max3k (Aug 22, 2009)

checkmate:lmao:


----------



## Big (Aug 22, 2009)

So awesome!


----------



## dwol (Aug 24, 2009)

lol well done


----------

